# GreenFord's Remington Model 7



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Just before GreenFord passed away I bought a Remington Model 7 in 7mm-08, stainless synthetic from him. He had painted the stock camo. Did an outstanding job on it. Looks professionally airbrushed. I was extremely excited because I had always wanted a 7mm-08 and and a Remington model 7. 

I never met him personally but I did have a long conversation with him on the phone. Danny met him in Raleigh and got the gun for me. I now kick myself in the ass for not meeting him myself. Two weeks later I heard that he had passed away. His last message to me was that he hoped that I enjoyed that gun and could pass it on to my kids. 

Well, I have been hunting with it off and on for the past week and have not had the chance to kill a deer with it. This morning I shot a rather large cull buck with it.
150 lb deer with both horns broke. He had a 3 inch stump on his left side and the other was broke off under the skin. 

One shot to the neck with a 120 grain handload put him right down. Awesome caliber. Wish he was still here so I could tell him the story. Thanks GreenFord!!!

Darin


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I remember that ... Love my little 08 too and also shooting 120's in it too ... I'm sure he was smiling when you took that deer


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

He seemed like a great person....never got to meet him in person, we were supposed to go fishing. I think of him whenever im takin out my shark baits.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Bought the 700 BDL, 7 mag he sold first. Could tell he thought more of the 08 by the way he talked about it  Glad to hear you are putting it to good use! Super nice guy!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I spect he's already read the post finger. He's got a better internet service than we do.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

WNCRick said:


> Bought the 700 BDL, 7 mag he sold first. Could tell he thought more of the 08 by the way he talked about it  Glad to hear you are putting it to good use! Super nice guy!


I am glad you bought that BDL before I read about it. I would have snatched it up quick. Glad I didn't because I would have bought it to sell. I bought the Model 7 to keep. Hunting with it just feels right. Shot another one with it this morning. This one ran about 30 yards. 120 grain Pro Hunters do their job well. 

He seamed to be happy despite his grim situation. My father had just died in December and I felt comfort after our conversation. 

Darin


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Double post 


Darin


----------



## Danny (Jan 3, 2005)

That was a good looking gun Darin. After I saw and held it, I kicked myself for not getting it when I first saw the post.
Glad you're enjoying it.

Give me a call sometime ...


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Danny said:


> That was a good looking gun Darin. After I saw and held it, I kicked myself for not getting it when I first saw the post.
> Glad you're enjoying it.
> 
> Give me a call sometime ...


We need to go hunting soon. I can take a guest to the club after Thanksgiving. 

Darin


----------



## Danny (Jan 3, 2005)

Sounds like a plan, I am ready ...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Darin, he knows. He was watchin ya. Congrats on the deer.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I am loving this 7mm-08. Excellent deer cartridge with 120 grain Pro Hunters. I am finding it difficult to take any other rifle hunting. The 25-06 went today for the first time this week.

Darin


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

when I got my Tikka T3 lite in 7mm08 my one buddy gave me a load of crap ... why didn't you just buy a 308 ... told him I have 30 caliber long action (30-06) and and a 25 caliber long action (25-06) and wanted something caliber wise inbetween in a short action ... I love mine too and that Tikka is so light and sweet ... but so are model 7's


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

surfchunker said:


> when I got my Tikka T3 lite in 7mm08 my one buddy gave me a load of crap ... why didn't you just buy a 308 ... told him I have 30 caliber long action (30-06) and and a 25 caliber long action (25-06) and wanted something caliber wise inbetween in a short action ... I love mine too and that Tikka is so light and sweet ... but so are model 7's


Cuse a .270 whups em all


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I do have a 270 but it pretty much sits in the gun closet. It is my loaner gun. I killed 5 deer with it the year I bought it but for some reason I would rather hunt with my 25-06. 270 is a standard caliber that is pretty much ballistacally identical to a 280 and 30-06. It has no edge over either rounds. 

I have killed deer with pretty much any standard deer caliber you can think of. I have found none that will kill a deer more dead than any another. What you can do with a 270 I can do the exact same thing with a 308, 25-06, 30-06, 7mm-08, 30-30, 6mm Rem, 280, etc....................................

Darin


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I picked the 7mm08 cause I wanted a Short Action gun ... I too have killed deer with alot of different guns and a good shot with good bullets will kill a deer no matter the caliber ... the guys that get me is the ones shooting magnum calibers at 150 lb deer at 100 yards or less ... way to much overkill ... maybe if your hunting a powerline or huge fields and taking 400-500 yards shots ... now mule deer and elk and such a bigger caliber and more power is understandable ... I like the lighter recoil from the SA calibers and also the lighter weight of the gun ... kind of a different game up here, the difference of a couple pounds going up and down mountians at the end of the day makes a huge difference,


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

take the 25-06 for instance ... I started with 117 Seirra GameKings BTSP and killed several deer with them and they did a good job, then swapped to 100 gr Ballistic tips and had alot of heart shot runners (50-75 yards) then tried the Sierra Gamekings in 90 gr BTHP and it was a total killing machine ... never had a deer take a step with them even had bullets pass thru both shoulders and hold together, can't say the same for the Ballastic tips ... Quality Bullets can turn any gun into a killing machine


----------

